

Anyone know the model structure and entity relations of a fantasy sports app? - futoricky

I would like to create a fantasy basketball app for my country&#x27;s league. Right now I am analyzing the model structures and entity relations. Anyone know any resource I could use to facilitate this?
======
merinid
Try [https://www.freebase.com/sports](https://www.freebase.com/sports)

